# MIMB stickers installed!!



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

got the MIMB stickers put on today... put mine on my Brute, the wife wanted hers on her car, so we're advertising for the site! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice 
represent sister!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

You are gonna like the 5 extra horsepower that sticker gives you.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's awesome!!! :rockn:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

RDWD said:


> You are gonna like the 5 extra horsepower that sticker gives you.


Yeah, i didn't get a chance to ride it yet... but I'm sure that sticker is gonna speed it up a bit... I didn't bother to tell the wife about that, I'll just let her find out on her way to work... when she mashes the gas to get around an 18 wheeler on the freeway she'll notice.. :bigok:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I likes :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

gpinjason said:


> when she *mashes* the gas to get around an 18 wheeler on the freeway she'll notice.. :bigok:


There needs to be a product you can mount on the gas pedal.
When you stomp it to the floor, mashers own voice is played over the speakers and you hear the phrase Let her eat!

it needs to come from that rocks bottom video. i swear i need to cut that part out and loop it. the masher soundboard... haha 
16 buttons with different stuff on each one. but they'd all be "let her eat" anyway haha


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:haha: That would be great!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice, I have 2 on my truck. and three on the Brute.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I have one on my truck also...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

how you like that a texas man with an LSU sticker. I like it.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

mines in the same spot as gpinjason
here she is


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> how you like that a texas man with an LSU sticker. I like it.


:rockn: I'm originally from Denham Springs, LA... all my family still lives there.. I tried movin back, but I already set my roots over here.. we moved here 16 yrs ago when I was 12 yrs old... 

You would actually be surprised at how many LSU stickers you see around this area. When we were in the process of buying our house, the previous owners actually had LSU stuff all over the house... so we knew it was meant to be..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I guess they need a good team to root for.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I need to get one for my truck as well. Heres the one on my Brute. Thats the original SM sticker.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

I kinda like that last one better!


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i'll have to mount mine when i get this next trip..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I finally got mine on the truck.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I need some more....I don't have any left. When I put them on my Brute...it gave it 5 more HP and 8 inches of ground clearance alone....now that is a sticker.:rockn:


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

hey i need a few of these stickers 5 hp and 8inches of gc man thats a sticker


----------

